# Age-Related Macular Degeneration (AMD)



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

Many of us are suffering with declining vision as we age, I know I am.  So far I'm just using over-the-counter readers, at a 1.75 strength for reading small print and things on the computer.  I regret not taking better care of my eyes when I was younger, I never liked to wear sunglasses, so I rarely protected my eyes from the sun's rays.

I have been taking supplements like Lutein and Bilberry over the years, and the fish oil I take is also helpful for the eyes.  Here's some information about age-related macular degeneration, and how we can protect our eyes in our later years...http://www.naturalnews.com/032835_macular_degeneration_prevention.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2016)

Some other food and supplement suggestions for age-related macular degeneration including B vitamins which I take often and olive oil that I've been using much more in my later years.  I've been feeling a lot of strain on my eyes lately when on the computer, I can't complain though with age related vision problems, so many suffer with poor eyesight even as babies and children.  More here. 




> _*As the baby-boomers age, blindness from age-related macular degeneration is on the rise.  More than 3 million more people will become victims in the next five years. Eating right can lower your risk.
> 
> *_Age-related *macular degeneration* (AMD) is the leading cause of vision loss among people 50 and older.  It affects more than 1.75 million people in the U.S. and is expected to strike as many as 3 million in the next five years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Apr 27, 2016)

My old Dad had AMD in his later years, and I've heard it can be hereditary.  I talked to my eye doctor about it a few years ago...and I was also getting some "floaters" at the time.  He told me to take a daily Lutein pill...6mg., and a fish oil capsule.  I started taking those pills after breakfast, and after about 6 months the Floaters seemed to go away....and I get a thorough eye exam every year now, and my vision has remained quite stable.  I have some old glasses that are as much as 5 years old, and I use them when I am doing some dirty outdoor work, to save my new glasses...and I can see almost as good with the 4 or 5 year old glasses, as with the new.  I would certainly recommend the Lutein and Fish oil....I get them online from Swanson Vitamins at a cost of just pennies a day....cheap Insurance.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 27, 2016)

Carrots.

My dad had macular degenration.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2016)

Don, I do take Lutein daily and fish oil, used to buy from Swansons a lot, good company and good service at reasonable prices.  Guitarist, my father used to make carrot juice in the old Osterizer at home for his eyesight, also cabbage juice....only one in my family back then who did any juicing.


----------

